

Seeking coders, tech titans turn to schools - theodpHN
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/12/hour-of-code-schools-obama-113408.html

======
paulhauggis
They do because it's the next best thing to outsourcing: cheap labor (why pay
a market-rate salary when we have a fooseball table with all of the Red bull
you can drink!)

